# Need some home theater advice



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking for some good inexpensive in wall/in ceiling speakers for my new house. My local home theater place recommended Russound 7w86 for LF, RF, and CC (roughly 235 each). Because my couch will sit against the rear wall, I was thinking ceiling speakers for BL and BR (5:1 system) and they suggested Russound 7c75(150 each). I am pairing them with an Onkyo tx-nr809 receiver. Thoughts? Alternatives? These will be used in a 20'x24' "bonus room". Also, still looking for a sub woofer(around 500), any ideas?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off, welcome to HTS! :wave:

I have no experience with in-wall speakers, but I have seen other threads mention the PSB in-wall speakers as being a very good option. I have listened to three different floorstanding speakers from PSB and came away impressed with each one. Check out DMC Electronics - they have really great pricing on PSB speakers.

As far as a sub, check out the some of the recent reviews Jim has done on subs - very informative and extensive.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-reviews/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The best value/performance In Walls I can think of are the PSB's that are currently available for well over 50% off from DMC-Electronics.Com. The PSB M6X6.1 In Wall/In Ceiling Speaker retails for $399 a pair, but are available for $199 a pair. PSB truly makes fantastic Speakers and for the money I can think of none better in this category. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your absolutely stuck on getting in walls then the PSBs mentioned above are a great choice however let me caution you that the words "good and inexpensive in wall/in ceiling speakers" do not really go together. going in wall is almost always a compromise in sound quality and inexpensive good sounding speakers dont really exist. Floorstanders/bookshelves will almost always sound better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more about In Walls. It is just many Wives, GF's, Significant Others will simply not countenance Floorstanding Speakers. Thanks to truly pervasive and delusional Marketing by rhymes with Nose, many truly believe tiny cubes and a "bass module" provides one with sound without compromise.
J


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilarious.. Yes, as I hold my head down, you called it, the wife.. lol As for the products, I'll take a look at your recommendations. Quick question about the PSB ceiling speakers and the directional tweeter. Most of the ceiling mount speakers I've seen have some sort of function where the whole speaker can be angled inside its mount. I'm guessing this directional tweeter performs the same function. Thoughts? 

Ok, say I was going to spend a little more $$ on the speakers, in wall for the fronts and in ceiling in the rears, would you stay with the same recommendations? Are the PSB Speakers especially good for Movies, Music, or both (understandably, they can't compete with something in a tuned enclosure). Or what about the possibility of external fronts and ceiling rears, recommendations?? Trying to put together the best Home Theater I can with the Onkyo TX-NR809 in mind. I don't want to spend a mint, because my next challenge will be figuring out if I should go Projector or a 60-65" LED/or/Plasma... I know, whole different request  I figured Audio first, then video.. 

Thanks again for the advice, to date both informative and entertaining. Also, love the Accessories4less plug. I never heard of that place, but plan on placing my order for the Onkyo this weekend. Appreciate it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gpoverland said:


> Quick question about the PSB ceiling speakers and the directional tweeter. Most of the ceiling mount speakers I've seen have some sort of function where the whole speaker can be angled inside its mount. I'm guessing this directional tweeter performs the same function. Thoughts?


Yes, as long as the tweeter moves your good to go 



> Ok, say I was going to spend a little more $$ on the speakers, in wall for the fronts and in ceiling in the rears, would you stay with the same recommendations? Are the PSB Speakers especially good for Movies, Music, or both (understandably, they can't compete with something in a tuned enclosure). Or what about the possibility of external fronts and ceiling rears, recommendations?? Trying to put together the best Home Theater I can fed by the Onkyo Tx-NR809. I don't want to spend a mint, because I am trying to figure out if I should go Projector or a 60-65" LED or Plasma... I know, whole different Forum  I figured Audio first, then video..


The 809 is a stellar receiver for the money you wont find anything close to it. The PSBs are a great deal and given they are on clearance unless you want to spend a ton more on in walls your not going to get better. I do really like the looks and sound of the Klipsch WB-14 Icon W series of speakers and they wont break the bank.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For probably the 6,431st time, I agree completely with Tony. The Icons retail for $599 a Pair, but are being blown out for $199 at Newegg. In addition, they really are nicely finished speakers and are ridiculously efficient. That is they will be able to attain Reference Level with far less power and energy consumption than the overwhelming majority of speakers due to the Horn Loaded Design.

If you could possibly pull off at least having the Mains and Center Channel not In wall, it would be a major advantage. In addition to the Klipschs, SVS has a great deal going on their S-Series Speakers at 50% off. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

And here is the link to Newegg's Sale Price:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780084


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the advice.. I will take a look. I made the mistake of putting some Niles Audio in-ceiling speakers in our main family room, and now the wife wants all electronics hidden.. hahahaa I'll see what I can do to compromise.. Thanks again.. Now off to read some subwoofer reviews.. Guys over here are telling me Definitive or Paradigm (for around 500).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a sub you cant go wrong with the SVS SB12 NSD a little above budget but its a fantastic sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While Paradigm and Def Tech make a quality product, I really think the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV is about impossible to beat for around $500. I really am sympathetic to your plight in terms of WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) and only hope you can perhaps sneak in the Frontstage (Mains/Center Channel) without having to use In Walls.
J


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^+1


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jack, you snuck one in front of me there. Was trying to endorse Tony's recommendation of the SVS sealed sub. Although I've read nothing but good things about HSU subs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I kinda figured. While I do prefer the SVS, it is quite close to $700 ($679) whereas the HSU is $519 and is an excellent alternative. That being said, the SVS being a Sealed Cabinet is certainly nice especially for Music, but the HSU somewhat splits the middle with their Variable Tuning Frequency System.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems when subs are recommended our first inclination is to recommend one outside of the stated budget. I'm sure the HSU would be a great sub for the OP.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> It seems when subs are recommended our first inclination is to recommend one outside of the stated budget. I'm sure the HSU would be a great sub for the OP.


I truly was bummed when SVS's entry level reached the current price of the aforementioned SB12-NSD.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If only we could set a cap on what we're charged for our precious gear.


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the HSU VTF-2 MK4 is a definite for the downstairs, thinking about the VTF-3 MK4 for upstairs (side firing might help not disturb the wife when she is down stairs). At the very least, that might be my excuse to spend a bit more. Sounds like I am not going to win the battle for in-wall/in-ceiling vs. external... I'd really like to find someone that has used these RUSSOUND 7W86's. I just got off the phone with the local shop out here in Dayton and the guy I've been working with actually said that the PSB's were really nice. He did say he thought I would be happier with the 7W86's (newer technology, better specs, etc..), but never once steered me away from the PSB's. Well, guess I have some thinking to do. At least the sub question got resolved quickly. ha!


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

{JBrax} + or utilize the WAF to compare her compulsion for clothes to my need for an incredible Home Theater setup.. an win that argument... ha! I know, good luck with that one.


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

And wait.. yet another chapter to the subwoofer saga... the SVS SB12-NSD offers free shipping inside the US. That brings the difference to $70... Is the SVS that much better?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

gpoverland said:


> {JBrax} + or utilize the WAF to compare her compulsion for clothes to my need for an incredible Home Theater setup.. an win that argument... ha! I know, good luck with that one.


Just tell her she'll get to enjoy the theater experience with you and while she looks nice in her new clothes you can't (shouldn't) exactly enjoy them. Probably won't fly but worth a try.


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll give it a try.. lol what's the worst that can happen..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

gpoverland said:


> And wait.. yet another chapter to the subwoofer saga... the SVS SB12-NSD offers free shipping inside the US. That brings the difference to $70... Is the SVS that much better?


I can't speak for the HSU as I've never owned or heard one but when I purchased my SVS it was strongly considered. I couldn't find anything negative on either brand. I ended up choosing SVS and couldn't be happier. Excellent subs and outstanding customer service. They also offer a one year trade up policy which I found very enticing. I'd say you can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Completely agree on the subs - I have heard great things about both. I ended up going with SVS as I found a great deal for 2 used ones, but from all reviews and comments, I would have been happy with either.

I am also really looking forward to reviews on the new PSA offerings.......

As far as the speakers, if the PSB in-walls sound half as good as the floorstanders I heard from them, they are an excellent choice IMO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gpoverland said:


> And wait.. yet another chapter to the subwoofer saga... the SVS SB12-NSD offers free shipping inside the US. That brings the difference to $70... Is the SVS that much better?


Hello,
For $70, I would decidedly go with the SVS. Subwoofers of such a high quality are items which tend to be used for a very long time and $70 is a small amount especially over time. That being said, if Home Theater is your main focus, the HSU is a much larger Subwoofer and is actually rated down to 18hz when Ported/25hz Ported or Sealed as opposed to the SVS's 25hz Sealed. Thus, I do think the HSU is not really a downgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a sub with good output but a small footprint and great WAF the SVS is a great sub however as Jack said the HSU is a ported sub so it would have better output at lower frequencies.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

gpoverland said:


> {JBrax} + or utilize the WAF to compare her compulsion for clothes to my need for an incredible Home Theater setup.. an win that argument... ha! I know, good luck with that one.


My trade off was stainless steel appliances... I only had to drop $12K in the kitchen to get what I wanted in the basement...lol


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jack, I think this is the link for the HSU, your link brought me to Ebay.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html

Cheers


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Let me ask this, does front firing, side firing, or bottom firing make a difference?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I think this is the link for the HSU, your link brought me to Ebay.
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
> 
> Cheers


Hello,
Unless I am really losing my mind, the only thing I linked to was the Icons from Newegg that Tony mentioned first as his link was to Amazon where they were $319.
J


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While Paradigm and Def Tech make a quality product, I really think the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV is about impossible to beat for around $500. I really am sympathetic to your plight in terms of WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) and only hope you can perhaps sneak in the Frontstage (Mains/Center Channel) without having to use In Walls.
> J


Here it is Jack, no big deal my friend, no malice intended.........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gpoverland said:


> Let me ask this, does front firing, side firing, or bottom firing make a difference?


Not particularly, its more important that the design has no "port noise" (the air movement its self can cause unwanted noise) A cheap sub will have a poor design and undesirable noise.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Here it is Jack, no big deal my friend, no malice intended.........


I still do not see it! I never made a link to the HSU and the first thing I do after making a post containing links is make sure they work. I certainly make mistakes, but I simply do not know what link you speak of...


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> I still do not see it! I never made a link to the HSU and the first thing I do after making a post containing links is make sure they work. I certainly make mistakes, but I simply do not know what link you speak of...


Jack, I am not insinuating that you made a mistake nor wish to invoke any ill feelings here, I'm probably at fault, it just looked like a link on page 2 post 12 of this thread, I can see now that it was only a reference to the HSU sub, I clicked on it and took me to a used HSU sub on Ebay. My apologies my friend.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I am not insinuating that you made a mistake nor wish to invoke any ill feelings here, I'm probably at fault, it just looked like a link on page 2 post 12 of this thread, I can see now that it was only a reference to the HSU sub, I clicked on it and took me to a used HSU sub on Ebay. My apologies my friend.


IIRC, we have a Skimwords function (or something like that) that will automatically put links on certain words or phrases - perhaps that happened here?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I am not insinuating that you made a mistake nor wish to invoke any ill feelings here, I'm probably at fault, it just looked like a link on page 2 post 12 of this thread, I can see now that it was only a reference to the HSU sub, I clicked on it and took me to a used HSU sub on Ebay. My apologies my friend.


Jeff.
Brother, there are no ill feelings. I was/am truly confused about the link to Ebay and never in a million years took this to be an affront. I simply wanted to figure out how something got linked to Ebay when I have never linked to Ebay at HTS or anywhere else. I have never even purchased anything from Ebay thus my confusion about a link. Jeff, I think the world of you and certainly would not be offended by any of this. Rather. I just am trying to get to the bottom of this.
J


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> IIRC, we have a Skimwords function (or something like that) that will automatically put links on certain words or phrases - perhaps that happened here?


Joe, that is exactly what happened, I think when Jack typed HSU VTF-2 MKIV the skimworks function was auto linked.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While Paradigm and Def Tech make a quality product, I really think the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV is about impossible to beat for around $500. I really am sympathetic to your plight in terms of WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) and only hope you can perhaps sneak in the Frontstage (Mains/Center Channel) without having to use In Walls.
> J


Jack my brother I likewise hold our friendship with the highest regard, I've had the pleasure of sharing a lot of excellent comradery with you in this forum and feel that you were my friend a lot longer than the over 3 1/2 years since I came to HTS and that I've had the pleasure to know you. 
Your quote above is what I was referring to, it indeed used the (shopping link added by SkimWorks) if you point to it with the mouse pointer, that's what it says and when I clicked on it took me to Ebay used HSU sub.
I'm glad you did not take this as an affront my friend, believe me that was not my intent.:T
Cheers Jeff


----------

